
China is flooding Silicon Valley with cash. Here’s what can go wrong - jhonovich
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/new-wave-of-chinese-start-up-investments-comes-with-complications/2016/08/05/2051db0e-505d-11e6-aa14-e0c1087f7583_story.html
======
brudgers
To me, the "China is" in the [current] title implies action by the state,
however the article describes actions by individual companies.

